# walnut wood block pedals



## tailhole (May 16, 2013)

I made these walnut block pedals last night for a rat build.  Not too hard to do...





testing the bolt holes



Beveled on tablesaw, oiled with black grease



These were pricey but crappy Torrington 10 repops, I upgraded the bolts.



Finished.


----------



## Iverider (May 16, 2013)

Very cool! Didn't Torrington do 8's with wood blocks at one point? Of course they weren't Walnut and they didn't look this nice!

I may try this on some crappy unmatched 8's that I have, but I'm going to route grooves down the length as well!


----------



## tailhole (May 16, 2013)

I believe they did.  Please post some picks.  I thought of doing the grooves, maybe on the next pair.  I have some more cages, might dry ammonia fumed 1/4 sawn white oak on the next set. Keep your fingers!


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2013)

tailhole said:


> I believe they did.  Please post some picks.  I thought of doing the grooves, maybe on the next pair.  I have some more cages, might dry ammonia fumed 1/4 sawn white oak on the next set. Keep your fingers!




I really like what you did with these, and I'd really like to see you do some with grooves too (they're beggin' for it)!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 16, 2013)

I have WWII wartime wooden pedal blocks.
They were produced in wood when all rubber manufacturing was for military.


----------



## vincev (May 16, 2013)

These are really needing grooves .That would knock them out of the park.


----------



## plasticam (May 16, 2013)

I love these, I can't wait to see your ride...


----------



## bike (May 17, 2013)

*Groovy baby!*

Do not ride with a wet foot! maybe cross pattern to set them apart from the Torringtons..


----------



## TheSaint (May 17, 2013)

Nice! Now make other bicycle parts in walnut as well!


----------



## tailhole (May 17, 2013)

TheSaint said:


> Nice! Now make other bicycle parts in walnut as well!




Long thin pullback grips are next, then tanks/toolboxes.


----------



## tailhole (May 17, 2013)

*laser*

Well, the pros have spoken, gonna try and laser cut some grooves  on them. Stay tuned.


----------



## stoney (Jul 24, 2013)

I like thinking out of the box. I agree will others, grooves are needed and maybe? a slight chamfer off the edges to knock some blockiness off of them. Real nice though, I think walnut was the right move also. Love imagination.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 24, 2013)

tailhole said:


> Long thin pullback grips are next, then tanks/toolboxes.




Are you capable of making the Iver Johnson Super Mobicycle tank in wood?
I could use the wooden tank as a form to build a stainless steel sheet tank.


----------

